# Myselfx2 homemade Carnauba Charm Review



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

I have been testing this wax for a month or so now, I still need to test it further, I have compiled all of this weekends testing into the video below.









Also check out vinnie's review here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=315637

For the whole story on Myselfx2 please follow this link
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=310341


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicely done mate! You've got a pretty good camera.


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

supervinnie40 said:


> Nicely done mate! You've got a pretty good camera.


Thanks vinnie! I have a nikon d3200, but all of those were shot with my iphone 5 / zero editing


----------



## myself2x (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks. So helpful. I'll study the weak point.


----------

